# Poe



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Deadline is reporting that ABC has greenlit a pilot for a drama titled "Poe".

The proposed series is described as _"a crime procedural following Edgar Allan Poe, the world's very first detective, as he uses unconventional methods to investigate dark mysteries in 1840s Boston."_

If done right, this could be a cool new show assuming the network picks up the pilot.

http://www.deadline.com/2011/01/abc-picks-up-comedy-pilot-more-to-come/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There is also a Poe movie coming out next year staring John Cusack. (Oops, found the thread for the movie)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23356


----------

